# Kostenloser Spamkiller gewinnt Test



## technofreak (9 Juli 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-09.07.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Kostenloser Spamkiller gewinnt Test
> 
> Spam ist ein Massenphänomen. Kein Wunder also, dass die US-Verbraucherzeitung
> Consumer Reports Anti-Spam-Lösungen untersucht hat. Sieger wurde das einzige kostenlose
> ...


tf


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2003)

Gut recherchiert.
SpamPal ging anscheinend nahtlos an denen vorbei...


----------

